# Bounty Hunter Linked To Ecigs



## Gizmo (13/11/13)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/man-smoking-ecigarette-must-be-futuristic-bounty-h,34531/


----------



## Gizmo (13/11/13)




----------



## Derick (13/11/13)

hehe


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Well, hello fellow time travellers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeKing (15/11/13)

Love it!!!! Vaping is a whole new world and dimension though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

